# H λειτουργία του φόρουμ > Απορίες σε τεχνικά θέματα >  Chat

## DimitrisPas13

Καλησπέρα γιατί δεν δημιουργείτε ένα chat-room στο forum για να μιλάμε τα μέλη;

----------


## stelios7

+1 στον Δημητρη

----------


## Efthimis98

Παιδια το forum εχει ξαναασχοληθει με αυτην την ερωτηση πολλες φορες!




> Τα μυνηματα θα χανονται αμεσα!Οπότε όταν κάποιος θα είχε κάτι σχετικά με  τα πουλιά δεν θα άνοιγε  θέματα και θα ζητούσε βοήθεια εκεί ,με αποτέλεσμα να υπάρχουν αξιόλογες  συζητήσεις όπου κανείς μας δεν θα μπορούσε να διαβάσει όταν θα τις  χρειαζόταν αφού δεν θα αποθηκευόταν στη βάση των δεδομένων του φόρουμ.


Επισης :




> Παιδια χωρις να ειμαι απολυτος και χωρις να ειναι αποψη ολης της ομαδας  διαχειρισης, το chat δεν μπορει να ελεγχεται απο εμας για τις  πληροφοριες που μπορει να αναρτιωνται!!!
> ειναι κατι πολυ δυσκολο και πιστευω και οτι δεν θα λειτουργησει με 20 ατομα να προσπαθουν να μιλανε!!!!!
> 
> Το Γραψτε αφοβα ειναι νομιζω οτι καλυτερο μπορει να γινει... εχουμε  περασει απειρες ωραιες βραδιες και πρωινα εκει!!! με υπεροχους  διαλογους!!!


Και μετα :




> Αυτο που λεει ο Κωνσταντινος ειναι σοβαρο, επισης το chat θα χρειαζεται  μονιμο ελεγχο, ο οποιοσδηποτε θα μπορει να κανει ενα λογαριασμο και να  μπει να βρισει η ακομα και να γραφει αγγελιες για πωληση και αγορα  πουλιων. Απο θεμα επικοινωνιας ειναι πιο αμεσο και πιο παρεΐστικο αλλα  προσωπικα πιστευω οτι τα αρνητικα ειναι περισσοτερα απ τα θετικα...


Λυσεις !!!




> Παιδιά, οποιος θέλει Chat μπορείτε να χρησιμοποιείσει το MSN σας η το  Σκύρε...Μπορούμε να φτιάξουμε ομάδες και να μιλήσουμε 10-15 άτομα  μαζί...
> ...επίσης μπορούμε να ανοίξουμε θέμα με τα Nickname μας στο MSN &  Σκύρε οποιος επιθυμεί μπορεί να σας βρει και να δώσει τα στοιχεια του.
> Έτσι δεν επιβαρύνουμε το forum και τη διαχείριση με υποχρεώσεις.

----------


## DimitrisPas13

οκ...!!!!

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Παιδιά, οποιος θέλει Chat μπορείτε να χρησιμοποιείσει το MSN σας η το Σκύρε...Μπορούμε να φτιάξουμε ομάδες και να μιλήσουμε 10-15 άτομα μαζί...
...επίσης μπορούμε να ανοίξουμε θέμα με τα Nickname μας στο MSN & Σκύρε οποιος επιθυμεί μπορεί να σας βρει και να δώσει τα στοιχεια του.

Αυτό ακριβώς πρέπει να γίνει !! 
Αn και σε chat όπου έχουν πρόσβαση μόνο τα μέλη δεν νομίζω να χρειάζεται κανένας απολύτως έλεγχος !!! Εννοείται ότι στο "μέλος" που θα βρίσει υπάρχει και το*  :Sign0024: *  "Χωρίς ερωτηματικό"....*

----------


## Kostakos

E  τότε να το επισπεύδουμε!! μόνο ποθ πιστεύω πως κάποοσ από τη διαχείριση να φτιάξει ένα λογαριασμό και να κάνει ομάδες συζήτησεις!

----------


## akoylini

το θεμα ναι εχει συζυτηθει κ αλλη φορα απο μενα,σχετικα με την λειτουργια του ειχα πει η υπαρξη του να ειναι για τα καλημερα,καληπερα κ για ΕΠΕΙΓΟΝ κ μονο περιπτωσεις.επισης μην συγκρινετε το chatbox με το msn/skype καθως εκει παμε σε προσωπικο επιπεδο με οτι αυτο εστι.επισης μπορω να βρισω και εδω κ στο chat,το αποτελεσμα θα ειναι το ιδιο....ΒΑΝ.

----------


## ninos

Άκη καλησπέρα,

είναι δύσκολο να ελέγχει κάποιος ολημερίς τι γράφουν τα μέλη στο chat.Σχετικά με το MSN, SKYPE, πιστεύω οτι εάν προκύψει κάποιο νομικό θέμα, το φόρουμ και συνάμα οι ιδιοκτήτες του,  δεν θα φέρουν καμία ευθύνη, αφού το θέμα θα έχει προκύψει σε μέρος εκτός του GreekBirdClub. Στο φόρουμ επίσης, υπάρχουν και αρκετά ανήλικα μέλη. Ο φόβος φυσικά δεν είναι για τα υπάρχοντα μέλη που απαρτίζουν το GBC, αλλά για αυτά που θα έρθουν και θα μπούν μόνο για το σκοπό του Chat. Μέλη που δεν τα γνωρίζαμε μέχρι εχθές.. 

Για τα επείγοντα θέματα, υπάρχει η ενότητα SOS.. Tουλάχιστον όσο καιρό είμαι εγώ εδώ, τα επείγοντα θέματα, απαντιούνται και διαχειρίζονται πάντα άμεσα με την υπάρχουσα δομή του φόρουμ.

----------


## akoylini

συμφωνω σε ολα γιαυτο κ δεν ειναι τουλαχιστον για μενα πλεον το chat στο φορουμ,τις απαντησεις τις ειχα παρει τοτε κ εγω που το προτεινα,το θεμα ειναι πως πρεπει να ειναι αν θυμαμαι καλα η 3 φορα που ανοιγουμε θεμα για κατι το οποιο εχει λυθει.αλλωστε οποτε εγω τουλαχιστον θελω να βρω καποιον απο εδω τον βρισκω αμεσοτατα για ολα τα θεματα που θελω,εκτακτα,επειγον,τα παντα ολα!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## ninos

ναι έχεις δίκιο Άκη. Έχει όντως ξανατεθεί το θέμα και στο παρελθόν. Απλά φαντάζομαι οτι ανοίχτηκε το θέμα απο τον Δημήτρη, επειδή είναι νέος μέλος της παρέας μας και προφανώς δεν είχε δει τις προηγούμενες κουβέντες μας.

----------


## Kostakos

Ναι βρε παιδιά δεκτά όλα αυτά απλά θέλυμε κάτι για να επικοινωνούμε  άμεσα γρήγορα!! Άλλωστε δεν γίνεται κάτι σαν προσωπικό chat? όχι απαραίτητα ένα υπάρχων chat.... ανν βέβαια γίνεται και υπάρχει!

----------

